# FreeBSD 9.0 bridge



## dramcio (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello.

My infrastructure:

Internet - > PC > PC 2

In PC 2 *I* have a connection to the internet. Using my bridge *I* can connect from PC 2 to PC using IP 192.168.2.1 but I don*'*t have internet from PC 2. How to share Internet acceess from PC to PC 2 using a bridge?

I have internet on PC of course (there are freebsd FreeBSD and bridge), *I* don*'*t have internet on PC 2. But *I* can connect from PC 2 to PC using a bridge to send ssh commands.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 6, 2012)

The normal solution is to make "pc" a gateway (not a bridge) by enabling it in /etc/rc.conf:

```
gateway_enable="YES"
```


----------



## dramcio (Dec 6, 2012)

Bridge and gateway are not working either.


----------

